# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  DIMMER και μοτερ ανεμιστηρα

## xifis

Γεια χαρα,εχω ενα dimmer απο μια λαμπα δαπεδου,που λεει οτι ειναι 300Watt max.εχω κ εναν ανεμιστηρα 60 watt.θα μπορεσουν να συνδεθουν αυτα τα δυο απροβληματιστα,κ να μειωσω τις στροφες του ανεμιστηρα?απο αποψης ισχυος κ αυτεπαγωγης του μοτερ,τα 300 με τα 60 φαινονται να ειναι υπεραρκετα.μηπως ομως δεν ειναι τοσο απλο να ντιμαρεις ενα μοτερ,μηπως υπαρχει καποια ιδιαιτεροτητα με τα τυλιγματα κλπ κλπ?

----------


## ikaros1978

εγω το εχω δοκιμασει και δουλεψε μια χαρα και οχι μονο σε ανεμιστηρα αλλα και σε δραπανο (απλα το ντιμερ ηταν πιο πολλα βατ)

----------


## ikaros1978

για την ιστορια παντως...αν πεσει στα χερια σας καμμια πεταμενη σκουπα ηλεκτρικη εχει μεσα κατι αντιστοιχο...βγαζεται το πλακετακι και ειναι ετοιμο για πολλες χρησεις...dimmer φωτισμου,ρυθμιστη στροφων δραπανου η ανεμιστηρα κτλ κτλ

παρακατω ειναι ενα κλασσικο σχεδιο
οπου Χ στο BTA600-X ειναι τα αμπερ
ΒΤΑ600-12 ειναι για 12 Α παραδειγμα

----------

marfa (18-02-12)

----------


## xifis

ωραιος βαγγελη, ευχαριστω.

----------


## sakis

......μηπως ξεχασατε οτι μοτερ του δραπανου και της σκουπας ειναι μοτερ με καρβουνακια  ενω του ανεμιστηρα δεν ειναι ????

----------


## billtech

παιδια δεν εχει κανεις κανενα σχεδιο με dimmer δοκιμασμενο? που να παιζει σε λαμπες, ανεμιστηρες,κολλητιρια....
οχι απο search στο google να το ψαξει μονο αλλα να το εχει δοκιμασει κιολας...οποιος εχει θα ηταν ενδιαφερων να το παραθελει εδω αν θελει.

----------


## FILMAN

Οι κινητήρες των ανεμιστήρων είναι επαγωγικοί και *δεν επιτρέπεται* να λειτουργήσουν με dimmer, διότι πρέπει να τροφοδοτούνται με ημίτονο και όχι με παλμοειδή τμήματα αυτού... Τα δράπανα και οι σκούπες έχουν μοτέρ universal που επιτρέπεται να δουλέψει με οποιαδήποτε κυματομορφή, ακόμα και με συνεχές.

----------


## sakis

λαθος ....υπαρχουν συγκεριμενα ντιμμερ διαφορων κατασκευαστων τα οποια ειναι σχεδιασμενα με αυτη την λογικη ωστε να οδηγουν ανετα επαγωγικους κινητηρες ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΑΚΙΑ Η ΨΥΚΤΡΕΣ για χρηση κυριως σε εξαεριστηρες ( επαγωγικο μοτερ) 

τα βασικα τους μεινεκτηματα ειναι οτι
--- δεν μπορουν να οδηγησουν το μοτερ σε πολυ χαμηλες στροφες 
--- το μοτερ χανει και δυναμη οσο χαμηλωνουμε τις στροφες 
---- συνηθως δουλεουν αναποδα δλδ ξεκινωντας το ποτενσιομετρο ο κινητηρας ειναι σε φουλ στροφες και οσο το γυριζουμε πεφτουν οι στροφες 

( σκοπος του τελευαταιου ειναι να εχει αρκετη δυναμη το μοτερ κατα την εκιννηση )

----------


## FILMAN

> λαθος ....υπαρχουν συγκεριμενα ντιμμερ διαφορων κατασκευαστων τα οποια ειναι σχεδιασμενα με αυτη την λογικη ωστε να οδηγουν ανετα επαγωγικους κινητηρες ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΑΚΙΑ Η ΨΥΚΤΡΕΣ για χρηση κυριως σε εξαεριστηρες ( επαγωγικο μοτερ) 
> 
> τα βασικα τους μεινεκτηματα ειναι οτι
> --- δεν μπορουν να οδηγησουν το μοτερ σε πολυ χαμηλες στροφες 
> --- το μοτερ χανει και δυναμη οσο χαμηλωνουμε τις στροφες 
> ---- συνηθως δουλεουν αναποδα δλδ ξεκινωντας το ποτενσιομετρο ο κινητηρας ειναι σε φουλ στροφες και οσο το γυριζουμε πεφτουν οι στροφες 
> 
> ( σκοπος του τελευαταιου ειναι να εχει αρκετη δυναμη το μοτερ κατα την εκιννηση )



Συγχαρητήρια... Το ότι το κάνει η Xpelair δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστό... Για πες μας λοιπόν τι ρεύματα περνάνε από τις 2 περιελίξεις του κινητήρα, και αν έχουν διαφορά φάσης 90 μοίρες όπως πρέπει να συμβαίνει. Πες μας και τι μορφή έχει το πεδίο εντός του κινητήρα, δηλαδή αν είναι ομοιόμορφο και στρεφόμενο. Πες μας και πώς συμπεριφέρεται ο πυκνωτής που είναι σε σειρά με τη βοηθητική περιέλιξη στους παλμούς που φτάνουν σ' αυτόν, δηλαδή αν απλώς μεταθέτει τη φάση.

----------


## aginor

εχω εναν ασυνχρονο μονοφασικο κινητηρα, και δουλευει σωστα με ενα triac dimmer  bta08-600b.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι θελω να ελενξω ψηφιακα- αναλογικα το dimmer. πως και πιο ηλεκτρονικο ποντεσιομετρο  μπορω να βαλω?
αυτο φοραει ενα ποντεσιομετρο 277kΩ με διακοπτη σαν και αυτο http://store.marshamps.com/product_i...t6km6ocqj61qf3
η πτωση τασης στα ακρα του ειναι απο 0 (μεγιστες στροφες) εως 140V (ελαχιστες) μου αρκει αν η πτωση ειναι 100V. Πιο κατω ας μην παει. Φυσικα δουλευει σε AC.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτρονικό ποτενσιόμετρο που να δουλεύει με τέτοιες τάσεις. Ο κινητήρας σου δεν δουλεύει κανονικά, έτσι φαίνεται. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, για έλεγχο φάσεως δεν φτιάχνουμε ένα κανονικό dimmer και μετά βάζουμε ηλεκτρονικό ποτενσιόμετρο, αλλά φτιάχνουμε ένα κύκλωμα που να δίνει παλμούς 100Hz στο triac σε συγχρονισμό με το δίκτυο αλλά με μεταβλητή καθυστέρηση από 0 ως 10msec. Αυτό μπορείς να το ελέγξεις ψηφιακά (με παράλληλο τρόπο) με ένα μετατροπέα R-2R, μια γεννήτρια πριονιού και ένα συγκριτή.

----------


## Hary Dee

Καλησπέρα. Τόσους μήνες δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι την ύπαρξη αυτού του topic... 
Ήθελα και εγώ να φτιάξω ένα σύστημα για να dimmάρω ανεμιστήρες, αλλά εδώ μου κάνατε την καρδιά περιβόλι! Τελικά η απάντηση είναι ότι δεν γίνεται; Γιατί μπλέχτηκα λίγο με τα dimmer και τα ποτενσιόμετρα  :frown:

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, γίνεται, άμα φτιάξεις μετατροπέα συχνότητας!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δεν ξερω αν κανει το παρακατω κυκλωμα
http://www.peony888.com/VS/3019.pdf

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, δεν κάνει...

----------


## Hary Dee

> Ναι, γίνεται, άμα φτιάξεις μετατροπέα συχνότητας!



Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να καθυστερήσω την κατασκευή! Φίλιππε 2 ερωτήσεις:
1. Αν ντιμάρω τον ανεμιστήρα συμβατικά το πρόβλημα ποιο είναι στην πράξη; Κάνω κακό στον ανεμιστήρα ή κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει;
2. Έχεις κάποιο keyword για αυτό με τον μετατροπέα συχνότητας που λες; Υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο δηλαδή για να ψάξω;

----------


## FILMAN

> Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να καθυστερήσω την κατασκευή! Φίλιππε 2 ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Αν ντιμάρω τον ανεμιστήρα συμβατικά το πρόβλημα ποιο είναι στην πράξη; Κάνω κακό στον ανεμιστήρα ή κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει;
> 
> Τον αναγκάζεις να δουλέψει διαφορετικά από ότι είναι σχεδιασμένος. Για να το πω αλλιώς: Το αυτοκίνητό σου δουλεύει με αμόλυβδη βενζίνη. Τι θα γίνει αν του γεμίσεις το ρεζερβουάρ με ένα μίγμα 90% αμόλυβδη και 10% πετρέλαιο κίνησης; Αν δεν πειράζει γιατί να μην το κάνεις, έτσι θα γλυτώνεις χρήματα, εφόσον το ντήζελ είναι πιο φτηνό από τη βενζίνη...
> 
> 2. Έχεις κάποιο keyword για αυτό με τον μετατροπέα συχνότητας που λες; Υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο δηλαδή για να ψάξω;



Οχι! Πάντως ίσως βρεις στοιχεία για inverter οδήγησης τριφασικών κινητήρων (η διαφορά με το μοτέρ του ανεμιστήρα είναι ότι το τριφασικό έχει 3 πηνία υπό γωνία 120 μοίρες ενώ του ανεμιστήρα έχει 2 πηνία υπό γωνία 90 μοίρες). Πάντως, για εφαρμογές ανεμιστήρων, μπορεί να γίνει ρύθμιση της ταχύτητας με μεταβολή της τάσης π.χ. με κάποιο variac (αξίζει όμως το ...κόστος; )

----------


## Hary Dee

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες! Όχι δεν σκέφτομαι να πάω σε variac, νομίζω άλλωστε ότι αυτό δουλεύει μόνο μηχανικά, ενώ εγώ ήθελα να μπορώ να το τηλεχειριστώ κιόλας. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## GSR600

Καλησπερα,ενας φιλος πηρε ενα μοτερ τζακιου για την καμιναδα και μου ζητησε να του βαλω ρυθμιστη στροφων.Γινετε κατι τετοιο η λαλακιες του ελεγα του ανθρωπου?
Κατι τετοιο δεν κανει? http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...199d404860b13e
Το μοτερ ειναι περιπου 500w.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν το dimmer είναι σχεδιασμένο για επαγωγικά φορτία και το μοτέρ έχει καρβουνάκια, μόνο τότε επιτρέπεται.

----------


## herctrap

και οι κλασικοι εξαεριστηρες aliberti δεν εχουν μεσα μοτερ Universal ε?

οποτε το ξεχναμε το triac

-------------------------------------

universal λεμε οσους εχουν καρβουνακια?

----------


## herctrap

αυτο κανει για τον aliberti?







το ασπρο και το κιτρινο ενωνεται αυπεθειας με τα μαυρα μεσω του διπολικου διακοπτη

τα μπλε και κοκκινο πανε στον μεταγωγικο διακοπτη ( που ρυθμιζει φορα περιστροφης )

και η εξοδος αυτου του διακοπτη παει στον περιστροφικο 

ο οποιος συνδεετε με τον μετασχηματιστη 

--------

εγω υποθετω οτι ο μετασχηματιστης εχει μεσαιες ληψεις και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για τον εξαεριστηρα 

αλλα αυτο με την αντιστροφη φορα με μπερδευει

----------


## FILMAN

Μια φωτο του εξαεριστήρα;

----------


## herctrap

οριστε





δεν μπορω να τον ανοιξω

----------


## FILMAN

> και οι κλασικοι εξαεριστηρες aliberti δεν εχουν μεσα μοτερ Universal ε?
> 
> οποτε το ξεχναμε το triac
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> universal λεμε οσους εχουν καρβουνακια?



Όλα σωστά!





> αυτο κανει για τον aliberti?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> το ασπρο και το κιτρινο ενωνεται αυπεθειας με τα μαυρα μεσω του διπολικου διακοπτη
> ...








> οριστε
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δεν μπορω να τον ανοιξω



Μπορείς να το συνδέσεις αλλά δεν θα έχεις αντίστροφη φορά. Όμως και πάλι θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις τον εξαεριστήρα γιατί απότι βλέπω έχει ηλεκτρικές περσίδες οι οποίες μπορεί να μην ανοίξουν με τη μειωμένη τάση τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να τον ανοίξεις και να τραβήξεις ένα ακόμα καλώδιο για τις περσίδες. Θα έχει λοιπόν φάση για τον ανεμιστήρα, φάση για τις περσίδες, και ένα κοινό ουδέτερο και για τα δύο. Το ρυθμιστή θα τον συνδέσεις ως εξής: Θα δώσεις 220V στα δυο μαύρα. Θα γεφυρώσεις μπλε με κόκκινο (δηλ. το 6 με το 7) και θα τα συνδέσεις με τη φάση του μοτέρ. Το κίτρινο (5) θα το δώσεις στη φάση για τις περσίδες και τον ουδέτερο του εξαεριστήρα θα τον συνδέσεις με το άσπρο (4). Ο διακόπτης αναστροφής δεν θα αντιστρέφει τη φορά. Αν θες κάτι τέτοιο πες μου να σου πω τι να κάνεις.

----------


## herctrap

Ο φιλος το συνδεσε καπως
θα δω αργοτερα το πως

αλλα μαλον δεν γεφυρωσε το 6-7 ( ειναι προβλημα ή απλα δεν θα γυρναει καθολου οταν ειναι στην αναστροφη φορα ή το αντιθετο )

το 4 πρπει να ειναι γεφυρωμενο με το Ν απο τον διακοπτη ε??

-------

ειναι ευκολο να γυρναει και αναποδα

-----------

γενικα σε αυτα τα μοτερ ( αληθεια τι μοτερ ειναι ? ) 

αν συνδεσεις αναποδα φαση ουδετερο θα γυρναει αναποδα???


---------------

απλα εναν M/t δεν εχει και τροφοδοτει τον ανεμηστηρα με 48/96/110/150/220 ημιτονο (*στην τυχη οι τασεις)

----------


## FILMAN

> Ο φιλος το συνδεσε καπως
> θα δω αργοτερα το πως
> 
> αλλα μαλον δεν γεφυρωσε το 6-7 ( ειναι προβλημα ή απλα δεν θα γυρναει καθολου οταν ειναι στην αναστροφη φορα ή το αντιθετο )



Αυτό ακριβώς θα είναι το σύμπτωμα.




> το 4 πρπει να ειναι γεφυρωμενο με το Ν απο τον διακοπτη ε??



Ακριβώς!




> ειναι ευκολο να γυρναει και αναποδα



Αν εξέρχονται 4 καλώδια από το μοτέρ, ναι. Αν εξέρχονται 3 και οι περιελίξεις είναι ίδιες, πάλι ναι. Αλλιώς, αν εξέρχονται 3 και οι περιελίξεις είναι διαφορετικές θα χρειαστεί να λύσεις το μοτέρ και να ξεχωρίσεις ηλεκτρικά τις περιελίξεις τραβώντας έξω και τέταρτο καλώδιο.




> ( αληθεια τι μοτερ ειναι ? )



Ασύγχρονο επαγωγικό. Υπάρχει και μια μικρή πιθανότητα να είναι με βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα συνοδεύεται από πυκνωτή και θα είναι αδύνατο να το κάνεις να γυρνάει ανάποδα (με ηλεκτρικό τρόπο).




> γενικα σε αυτα τα μοτερ αν συνδεσεις αναποδα φαση ουδετερο θα γυρναει αναποδα???



*Αυτό θα κάνω ότι δεν το διάβασα ποτέ*




> απλα εναν M/t δεν εχει και τροφοδοτει τον ανεμηστηρα με 48/96/110/150/220 ημιτονο (*στην τυχη οι τασεις)



Ναι, αυτό κάνει.

----------


## herctrap

πως συνδεω το μοτερ με τα 4 καλωδια στον controller???

και μηπως υπαρχει καποιο σχηματικο για τον controller

το μονο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι εχει Μ/Τ για να μειωσει τις στροφες 

αλλα η αναστροφη πως δουλευει?

----------


## FILMAN

Τι έγινε, άλλαξες μοτέρ; Η αναστροφή γίνεται τραμπάροντας την κύρια με τη βοηθητική περιέλιξη.

----------


## herctrap

οχι αλλα αμα χρειαστει θα ηθελα να ξερω

εχουμε κανενα wiki για το μοτερ

για να καταλαβω πως λειτουργει?

δλδ μετραω ποια δυο καλωδια εχουν μεταξυ τους αντισταση?

η κυρια με την βοηθητικη εχουν την ιδια αντισταση?

ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

> οχι αλλα αμα χρειαστει θα ηθελα να ξερω
> 
> εχουμε κανενα wiki για το μοτερ
> 
> για να καταλαβω πως λειτουργει?



Εχμ, ψάξε για μονοφασικούς ασύγχρονους επαγωγικούς κινητήρες (με πυκνωτή λειτουργίας)




> δλδ μετραω ποια δυο καλωδια εχουν μεταξυ τους αντισταση?
> 
> η κυρια με την βοηθητικη εχουν την ιδια αντισταση?



Σε μοτέρ φτιαγμένα να γυρνάνε μόνο προς μια κατεύθυνση η κύρια και η βοηθητική είναι γενικά διαφορετικές. Λογικά θα έχει 3 καλώδια. Αν είναι τα α, β, γ, τότε π.χ. θα μετρήσεις ανάμεσα α και β π.χ. 100Ω, ανάμεσα β και γ 200Ω και ανάμεσα α και γ το άθροισμα, δηλ. 100 + 200 = 300Ω. Η μικρότερη αντίσταση είναι γενικά η κύρια περιέλιξη (τα 100Ω) και η μεγαλύτερη η βοηθητική (τα 200Ω). Όταν μετράς από α σε γ μετράς και τις δυο περιελίξεις εν σειρά γι' αυτό και μετράς το άθροισμα. Αυτό για να γυρίσει ανάποδα πρέπει να το λύσεις και να ξεχωρίσεις τα δυο σύρματα που ενώνονται μαζί στο β καλώδιο (δηλ. θα προσθέσεις 1 ακόμα καλώδιο οπότε το μοτέρ πια θα έχει 4 καλώδια). Αν είχε ήδη 4 τότε μπορείς να το κάνεις να γυρνάει ανάποδα χωρίς να ξεχωρίσεις τα τυλίγματα (είναι ήδη ξεχωρισμένα). Αν είναι φτιαγμένο να γυρνάει δεξιά - αριστερά τότε γενικά η κύρια και η βοηθητική είναι ίδιες.

----------

nikolaras (05-04-12)

----------


## fildig

Καλημέρα,
Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια σε ανάλογο θέμα!

Είμαι άσχετος με  ηλεκτρονικά κλπ απλά καταλαβαίνω αρκετά πράγματα λόγω θετικής κατεύθυνσης. 
Το ζήτημα μου είναι ότι αγόρασα εξαερισμό  ο οποίος είναι μεγαλύτερος από ότι χρειάζομαι και πέραν της κατανάλωσης που δεν είναι και τόσο θέμα, δημιουργεί  λειτουργικά προβλήματα στο χώρο και επίσης κάνει θόρυβο άσκοπα. Το μοντέλο είναι Dospel WK 250 και λειτουργεί στα 210 Watt, σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεσαι όποια άλλη τεχνική πληροφορία σου επισυνάπτω το λίνκ:
http://www.dospel-comfort.com/oferta...niczne&kraj=en

 Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι:
 Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω speed controller ή κάτι άλλο για να "ρίξω" την απόδοση στα μισά περίπου με ασφάλεια, υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος ή πρέπει να αλλάξω εξαερισμό;
σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το παρακάτω επειδή και ο κατασκευαστής το έχει φτιάξει ειδικά για εξαερισμό υποθέτω ότι είναι κατάλληλο.
http://www.smscom.eu/epages/78178256...oducts/24-1000
 Σαν γενική ιδέα θα ήθελα να κρατήσω τον εξαερισμό γιατί στο μέλλον μπορεί να χρειαστώ παραπάνω δύναμη.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## alpha uk

Στήν σελίδα τής εταιρείας ,κάνε κλίκ στό accessories ,εκεί θά βρείς speed control ,and remote control τής εταιρείας

----------

fildig (20-01-16)

----------


## tsatsaras

Καλημερα
Έχω ένα μοτερ με καρβουνάκια της SOLE ~400w από ππλυντήτιο ρούχων και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω για ξεπουπουλιάστρα.
Θα το χρησιμοποιήσω μαζί με την τροχαλία του κάδου οπότε υποθέτω ότι θα λειτουργεί στις 1000στρ που ήταν και οι μεγιστες στροφές του πλυντηρίου.
Για να κατεβάσω τις στροφές του από τις 1000 στις 200 μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο από τα παρακάτω dimmer και ποιό μου προτείνετε?

http://shop.dec-orama.gr/%CE%B5%CE%B...l#.VyL_zDFvDHM

http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info....ducts_id=22398

http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...1/Default.aspx

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κανένα τρυπάνι δεν έχεις ? τα έχει όλα όσα ζητάς . Εκτός της πατέντας της τροχαλίας που πρέπει να βάλεις στο τρυπάνι και δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη και της σταθερής βάσης για το τρυπάνι.
Οι 1000 στροφές αναφέρονται στην τροχαλία του κάδου (του μοτέρ σου μπορεί να είναι και 10000 ) 
Άρα για να ζητάς 200 στροφές θέλεις το 1/5 τον στροφών της μεγάλης τροχαλίας που γυρίζει με 1000 στροφές 
Επομένως το μοτέρ σου (τρυπάνι) θα πρέπει να γυρίζει με το 1/5 των στροφών (του αντίστοιχου των 10000 στροφών ) που είναι οι 2000 στροφές . Τα τρυπάνια ως συνήθως έχουν 2 με 3000 στροφές . Οπότε καλυμμένος από κάθε άποψη.

----------


## tsatsaras

> Κανένα τρυπάνι δεν έχεις ? τα έχει όλα όσα ζητάς . Εκτός της πατέντας της τροχαλίας που πρέπει να βάλεις στο τρυπάνι και δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη και της σταθερής βάσης για το τρυπάνι.
> Οι 1000 στροφές αναφέρονται στην τροχαλία του κάδου (του μοτέρ σου μπορεί να είναι και 10000 ) 
> Άρα για να ζητάς 200 στροφές θέλεις το 1/5 τον στροφών της μεγάλης τροχαλίας που γυρίζει με 1000 στροφές 
> Επομένως το μοτέρ σου (τρυπάνι) θα πρέπει να γυρίζει με το 1/5 των στροφών (του αντίστοιχου των 10000 στροφών ) που είναι οι 2000 στροφές . Τα τρυπάνια ως συνήθως έχουν 2 με 3000 στροφές . Οπότε καλυμμένος από κάθε άποψη.



Έχεις δίκιο για το τρυπάνι, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Μένει μόνο να βρώ ένα γραναζάκι σαν αυτό που έχει πάνω το μοτέρ πλυντηρίου για να "κουμπώνω" το τρυπάνι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχεις δίκιο για το τρυπάνι, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Μένει μόνο να βρώ ένα γραναζάκι σαν αυτό που έχει πάνω το μοτέρ πλυντηρίου για να "κουμπώνω" το τρυπάνι.



http://www.easy-service.gr/eshop/plu...hon-candy.html
Τα έχουν ακριβά οι γύφτοι . τέτοια έφτιαχνα και μόνος με την μοναδική μου αγάπη (το μίνι τορνάκι μου) ένα στρόγγυλο σίδερο χρειάζεσαι 12 άρι και το κολλάς επάνω .
Αλλιώς με ερταλόν 
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=37408
Αλλά πρέπει να δώσεις μεγάλη σημασία στο τι διανύσματα έχουν τα δόντια της τροχαλίας σύμφωνα με τον δικό του ιμάντα . όλα δεν είναι ίδια
παραμένει ένας προβληματισμός ... αυτοί οι ιμάντες είναι "πλακέ" και δεν συνιστούνται για οριζόντια διάταξη (είτε με το μοτέρ πλυντηρίου είτε με το τρυπάνι θα έχεις πρόβλημα μήπως θα βγαίνει

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημερα
> Έχω ένα μοτερ με καρβουνάκια της SOLE ~400w από ππλυντήτιο ρούχων και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω για ξεπουπουλιάστρα.
> Θα το χρησιμοποιήσω μαζί με την τροχαλία του κάδου οπότε υποθέτω ότι θα λειτουργεί στις 1000στρ που ήταν και οι μεγιστες στροφές του πλυντηρίου.
> Για να κατεβάσω τις στροφές του από τις 1000 στις 200 μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο από τα παρακάτω dimmer και ποιό μου προτείνετε?
> 
> http://shop.dec-orama.gr/%CE%B5%CE%B...l#.VyL_zDFvDHM
> 
> http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info....ducts_id=22398
> 
> http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...1/Default.aspx



Αυτά που δείχνεις φαίνεται να κάνουν. Οι μέγιστες στροφές του πλυντηρίου δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και οι μέγιστες του μοτέρ.

----------

